# Heavy breathing while sleeping?



## TankGrrl66

Does anyone else's puppy do this?

My puppy (about 5 mos now) just about hyperventilates when she is sleeping. She breathes so fast and shallow that it doesn't seem right. Other than that she acts normal. It is more pronounced when she is sleeping in her crate.

Just a puppy thing?


----------



## RebeccaSierra24

My puppy does this as well, it can be really loud too.
I don't know what it is, I thought it was normal..


----------



## k_sep

My pup does the same thing. I asked my vet about it last visit and she said it was a normal puppy thing.


----------



## PaddyD

My pup never did that. She's always been a slow breather.
My last dog was a panter, we called her the Black Panter. (groan)

All I can think of as a problem is: Is it too warm? Is the dog
laying on a dog bed that holds in the warmth?


----------



## Maxsmummy

Hi, did you ever get the answer to your question as my pup Max (7months) does this too, only at night time though, or if the house is a little warm. Took him to the vets who gave him a look over and said he was fine, maybe just hot owing to his huge amount of hair!!!!


----------



## BobJDublin

My 14 week-old German Shepherd has been doing this too - I had slight 'new puppy' panic so it's great to read these threads to settle my worries! She seems to stick her nose deep in her blanket, hyperventilates as she can't breathe properly, wakes herself up and then repeats... I think she has a lot to learn!


----------



## arby665

Just noticed this for the first time last night with my pup so imagine my suprise to get on here and this be the first thread I see! I thought either she was dreaming or too hot. I turned the fan on and she seemed ok after that.


----------



## coulter

Sage is doing this really bad lately, heavy breathing hyper ventilating, so lots i can't sleep at night and then she gets up and roams around. I don't know what to do....


----------



## AngVi

My little guy is 4.5 months and he snores soo loud. We always laugh because how can a puppy snore that loud.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## lone Ranger

Probably panting because he is too warm...

We give them rugs and beds, here in the fall in Australia, Caesar walks off to the cool floor.. Fan or AC and clean floor and see if the panting stops..

They will at time whine or breath heavy in their sleep dreaming... I have even seen them half running or kicking in their sleep.. All normal..


----------



## DaniRo

I'm so glad you started this topic!!! My baby is 6 months now and he does this at night too while in his crate. He doesn't do it every night but enough to worry me. I was thinking maybe he had something wrong with him. He saw the vet and got clean bill of health but I still worried. It makes me feel much better that others have pups doing the same thing. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## coulter

I'm going to point a fan in the bed tonight and see how she does


----------



## stewie

ditto, 8 months old, pants heavy and fast pretty much all day...but he does play with my other dog non stop...

but when hes just laying on the floor or sleeping, hes panting heavily and fast...he has full roam of the house, and he seems to wander a lot. he'll start in my room then make his way to the bathroom to the kitchen to the living room etc etc, but when sleeping he'll be panting heavily and fast and then all of a sudden he'll take a deep breath and stop and sleep quietly.

vet says hes healthy. but if this is just a puppy thing, any idea how long it lasts for? ive never had a dog who pants so much lol


----------



## Brendadee

Wow! Thank you for posting this. My 8 week old puppy breathes heavily when she sleeps in her crate. After finding this thread, I let her out to sleep on the hard floor and she sounds much better. I was starting to get concerned. Thank you.


----------



## Goodvibes

My 10 month old does this and it worried me at first


----------

